# Flat battery!



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi folks i need help and soon!

Engine battery on our motorhome needs to be started by jump leads everyday recently, going to France soon and don't want the worry of having a flat battery....:-(
Anyone have any suggestions, vehicle electrics are not one of my strong points (that's putting it mildly)

thanks in advance

Rab


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

How old is the battery?
If jump leads start it then it is most likely the battery itself is the problem. Is it charging when you travel?
Can you get it to one of the places which will check it and change it if necessary. Halfords?

PS Have you got homestart AA or Green Flag.
Call them next time and they will check the battery and advise.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Unless you have a red "ignition" warning light on your dashboard then your alternator is probably charging the battery OK.
Confirm this by connecting voltmeter across the battery, should read around 14V if charging.

If this checks out OK then your battery is dead - replace it.




Trevor


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I would expect a battery to run down with a lack of use but flattening overnight is pretty extreme. Any garage should be able to run a number of checks to find the condition of the battery and any problems with the charging system. It's easier to spend a few pounds here to sort the problem than having to spend a few Euros in France.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The +ve terminal often comes slack as it is at the back and difficult to access. Just check it first.


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks folks....actually Andy (techno) my first instinct was the +ve terminal as once or twice i've had ignition but when i turned the key it went 'dead' with no ignition at all!

can't see how to get at it though, it's very awkwardly placed! :-(


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Disconnect the negative then release the battery tray clamps so you can bring the battery forwards and access the terminal (10mm spanner).

I only say disconnect the negative in case you short the positive to earth with the spanner by accident.


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

*Flat battery*

Had the +ve terminal tightened but still won't turn the engine over thus morning! Looking very much like the battery has had it! 😞


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

*New battery*

Gotta be a new battery i'm afraid....having one fitted tomorrow!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Certainly sounds like that is the issue, we have had the positive terminal in the past and found that if we wriggled it while tying to start, it did, but as you said an absolute beggar to get at - it turned out that in the pre-delivery check it had been disconnected and not retightened and then left loose for a few months..... that meant that the positive electrode had eroded away and now was too small to be clamped tight to........

Ane battery sorted it and is properly tightened....... fortunately the servicing agent of the dealer admitted that t was their fault as they had taken the battery out and not put it back properly - the nut was absolutely on the last thread before falling off.... it came loose in southern France and we had to return at the end of the holiday using the hit and miss starting even on the Santander ferry.....

Dave


----------



## RabnSue (Apr 3, 2013)

*Battery*

Had a new battery, all seems ok now, thanks everyone 😃


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad it appears sorted but don't be tempted to start it daily just to check if you're not going anywhere in it. Leave it 3 or 4 days and if it then starts it'll be good. If it's in daily use then ignore my post  ..


----------

